# Fluval Osaka 320 Tank



## nick568 (20 Sep 2009)

Hey People,

Kinda New to the Aquarium Hobby. Bought myself a Fluval Osaka Tank just over a year ago and have spent most of that time experimenting with different Plants, Gravel, Rocks and Fish. 
I Orignally started off the lazy way and most expensive way by cheating! Which was buying shed loads of fake plants and Fish without really understanding the biological process the tank needs etc. So as you can imagine Algae and Fish loss was a Big Problem for the first few months.
Then finally after doing much research I realised real plants do wonders! Plus having the correct equipment i.e Co2 diffusers and extra water pump. I must say if it wasn't for my local Aquatic Store (Maidenhead Aquatics - Sefton Liverpool) and the help from a particular staff member called Rob, I would have been goin round in circles wasting time and money. 

I would like your thoughts and Opinions on what you think of the latest photo of my Aquarium. And any Tips are more than welcome. 
You can see what it first looked like when I first bought the Aquarium and my progression over the years. I will up date each month on my recent pic to show you the plants growth.




I was made up when I made this set up but sadly lost a few good plants.




As you can see its taken off in a Big way! 




This is the Latest 2009 arrangement. As you can see I've made an island in the middle to make a centre feature for the Aquarium and have got rid of anything fake. 
Wish me Luck on the success of this arrangement.


----------



## AdAndrews (20 Sep 2009)

Nice tank you have there, i love Osaka's, but dont tell my dad


----------



## hydrophyte (24 Sep 2009)

That looks real nice. Your plants seem happy. Is this your first planted tank? It seems you have learned quick.


----------



## nick568 (24 Sep 2009)

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That looks real nice. Your plants seem happy. Is this your first planted tank? It seems you have learned quick.



Yeah its my First Tank!  Had it for just over a year now. Have made quite a few expensive mistakes but I think I've finally made the right choice. The second photo is the fully established Tank of last years but this year which is the Third Pic is my New Land scape. Have gone for the complete Natural Look no fake ornaments or plants.
I'll have to dig out my Very first photo which had all the fake plants in!! Looked Good but just too fake. Fake plants are more for small tanks!   

I thank my local Aquarium Store for puttin me on the right track! They've given me a lot of helpful suggestions! Still haven't finished adding new gadgets to mine yet tho! haha Want to get a Halide Light to replace my T5 Glo Light. And I've ordered some Flame moss to have grow up the back of the Tank!


----------

